# Terrarium suitable Vrisea bromeliads



## gonzalez (Mar 28, 2018)

I was wondering how many people here might have experience keeping vriesea bromeliads in dart frog vivariums. I love the look of some of the species, but they can be quite hard to find, and many of the ones you can find have adult sizes that are quite large. It seems the most reasonably available and small one is Vriesea Racinae. I’ve been able to find Hieroglyphica, Splendins, Saundersii, and sometimes Fenestralis all available, but they also seem to also get enormous. Is there possible a way to keep them from outgrowing a tank? My neoregelia seem to mostly stay the same size when cut off the mother plant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gastrotheca (Sep 4, 2020)

Vriesea "Flaming Sword" is a great terrarium plant. It is definitely suitable for dart frogs and has a good size cup in the middle. I have three that I got growing in a medium Sterlite. They have amazing roots! And, they are very resilient. 
Good Luck!!

Gastrotheca

----------------
Crested Gecko 0.2


----------



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

The only Viresa I have happens to be a mini variety, Viresea Correia Araujoi. They make a great texture transition when partnered with other broms and their blooms are stunning compared to other broms kept in Vivs that generally have more colorful leaves. I ended up getting some to provide my Viv's. Right now I have some sitting with some of my other broms that are waiting for my ExoTerra hardscape to be complete. For reference here is a picture of them, they are the fine leaved ones in the front.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Tihsho said:


> The only Viresa I have happens to be a mini variety, Viresea Correia Araujoi. They make a great texture transition when partnered with other broms and their blooms are stunning compared to other broms kept in Vivs that generally have more colorful leaves. I ended up getting some to provide my Viv's. Right now I have some sitting with some of my other broms that are waiting for my ExoTerra hardscape to be complete. For reference here is a picture of them, they are the fine leaved ones in the front.


That's a great selection of broms. I'm super jealous.


----------



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

fishingguy12345 said:


> That's a great selection of broms. I'm super jealous.


Thanks! I found a nursery that sells quality broms and packages them nicely to ship in the US. Being that I've made many an order, the seller sends me some pictures of mother plants that they otherwise wouldn't list. I like to get mature broms so that it has more of a mature look in a display rather than waiting for pups to start. 

Not just need to finish the display tank to get them all mounted haha. Another order or two of Broms will most likely happen before I find what I'm looking for in regards to the hardscape. I'm sure the misses isn't a fan of costly weekly shipments of Broms arriving, but she doesn't know how much they are thankfully!


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

I prefer vriesea in most of my tanks, but like you said many do get quite large..

V.Erythrodactylon however is a smaller sized vriesea. I love those so much that I made a build with only those :


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Vriesea cardinalis doesn’t get huge. Very exotic inflorescence as well.


----------



## Louis (Apr 23, 2014)

Vriesea delicatula is a great small Vriesea for vivariums. 








I also have vriesea racinae which is good too.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Racinae grows huge, but at a slow rate


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

V.lubbersii is also amazing if you like em more colored


----------



## Louis (Apr 23, 2014)

Tijl said:


> Racinae grows huge, but at a slow rate


Are you sure we're talking about the same plant? mine all stay tiny even once they reach a point where they produce pups.
My V. delicatula get much bigger.


----------



## gonzalez (Mar 28, 2018)

Erythrodactylon is one that I’ve desperately searched for with no success. I know people in the U.S have had them, so they must be available at certain points, I just can’t find it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

gonzalez said:


> Erythrodactylon is one that I’ve desperately searched for with no success. I know people in the U.S have had them, so they must be available at certain points, I just can’t find it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bummer, I’ve thrown them away because I’ve too many. Let me know if you’d like one still.


----------



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

DPfarr said:


> Bummer, I’ve thrown them away because I’ve too many. Let me know if you’d like one still.


Never throw plants away! I've yet to see any plant in vivariums, even those that grow like weeds, have no one searching for them. Post them up here! After *gonzalez* gets a few from you, I wouldn't mind adding some to my setups!


----------



## gonzalez (Mar 28, 2018)

DPfarr said:


> Bummer, I’ve thrown them away because I’ve too many. Let me know if you’d like one still.



That would be fantastic if you have some, I’d love to buy. I’ll send you a pm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonzalez (Mar 28, 2018)

Tihsho said:


> Never throw plants away! I've yet to see any plant in vivariums, even those that grow like weeds, have no one searching for them. Post them up here! After *gonzalez* gets a few from you, I wouldn't mind adding some to my setups!



After I did more research it seems vintage green farms may have them available. I’ve tried to email the owner to see if I can get more than the 2 he currently has listed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

